# release for a couple shoot



## Charliedelta (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I am planning a shoot with two models. It would be a guy and a girl, two models that I found on model mayhem who don't know each other. It's a TF, it matters.

I have my releases for my shoots when I have only one model, but I haven't done a couple shoot yet. So I am wondering if I can use two separate releases, basically one for model A and one for model B and that would be enough, or if I need one release that has the names of both model A and model B.

And also, if one of the models uses the photos in a way that the other model doesn't like (but I'm fine with it, also according tot he release), am I responsible?

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2014)

Just use your standard release, and if the two models want an arrangement between themselves, that's up to them.   Your obligation is between them and you, NOT between one of them and the other.  As for responsibility, you're responsible for what you do, NOT what they do, and if one of them does something which the other doesn't like and is not in contravention of the release criteria, too bad.  If it is in contravention, then it's up to the party who feels injured to deal with it.


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2014)

Model A cannot release photos for model B, and model B cannot release photos for model A.

Has a qualified attorney checked your model release to make sure it Is it legal/valid/actionable in the state of New York?


----------

